# maybe its just me but i think this guys is an idiot...



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

How in the hell can you shoot that many canada's?I can understand a hundred snow's with the 20 limits...canada's geese are 5 a day...Can someone explain me how things like that happen?


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

That pic is unreal!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

It looks like this guy is from New Zealand...don't know what the regulations are there. I would think everything is legal if he is posting a picture of this on the web. As long as he uses the geese and they were taken legally, I have no problems.

I am a very firm believer in using what you take while hunting...too many people out there wasting game.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

It's in New Zealand, who knows if they have any game laws there??? I wouldn't want to clean them!!!


----------



## jmmshadow (Oct 31, 2002)

wow that's a lot of birds.

:sniper: 
:sniper:

geez i think my arm would be sore after shooting all of them.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

Thats alot, lol... as i read some of you said it was taken in New Zealand, i did not know there were geese there? They might as well have other animals like the United States have... thanks for showing!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Like others have said, the photo is from New Zealand. Both Canada Geese and Mallards are exotic species that have been introduced there and flourished. The mallards have actually been breeding out the native species of ducks. Limits are very liberal if existant on them; as those species of fowl are the equivelant of carp in the states. I'm not sure what the regs are now but I know a few years back the limit on mallards was 35 a day and baiting was legal. I'm not sure what the limits are for geese, if there are any.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Matt,Is that Skeet from flocknockers?I remember that he mentioned you could also shoot geese at night.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I think you're right mallard...I know I've seen that posted somewhere. Damn, those kiwi's are some lucky SOB's! Great weather, good scenery and awesome hunting...maybe it's time to move to New Zealand?!?


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Yup - Thats New Zealand........ Phil Robertson just filmed his latest video there last season and I guess it got pretty bloody from what ive heard.......


----------



## Grounder (Jun 23, 2004)

Yup, I have heard the same. Just on OLN an outdoor tv station a couple guys were nailing the mallareds when it was dark out I don't even know how they could see much less find there birds :-? , but the cameras could barely pick up the duck falling. I think I might also have to move there.


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

I wonder how much a plane ticket to New Zealand is?!? :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I can see it now, nodakers head to new zealand for hunting trip!!!! :lol:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

No, let everyone else go to New Zealand and we will stay at home.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Tickets are booked! :wink:


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

All I can say is that that would be a fun day of hunting!!! :thumb:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

i hope it doesnt make me any less of a hunter to say i dont think i would want to shoot that many geese in a day.


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

Well I am the complete opposite I would love to hammer that many honkers in one day. That is a great picture!


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

Passport ready, I just need more info from someone from down under.


----------



## Duxbac (Feb 4, 2005)

There is no bag limit on Canada's in NZ only a season which is quite long and they are considering removing that and having all year round hunting.
The geese in the picture were more likely the result of a cull. I can see no blood on any of the birds in the photo, they are experimenting with grain lased with sedatives.
I sometimes go over to NZ to hunt Canada's I can usually shoot 8-10 a day if they come in. If anybody wants guide contacts I can give you some names and addresses. I doubt you'll find them on the internet.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:eyeroll: That is what hurts populations of ducks and geese.


----------



## Duxbac (Feb 4, 2005)

The geese and mallards are introduced species in NZ, the geese are numbers are getting out of control. The culling is very controlled only the geese are effected, it is actually beneficial to the native duck species, as they compete for habitat.


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

> That is what hurts populations of ducks and geese.


You are correct, but I don't think that these geese are migrating to North America, so therefore they are killing off the "crop killers", and in a small country, they really don't care about the geese and ducks that destroy their living...I may be wrong though... :-?


----------



## Duxbac (Feb 4, 2005)

Drew Willemsen said:


> I don't think that these geese are migrating to North America, so therefore they are killing off the "crop killers", and in a small country, they really don't care about the geese and ducks that destroy their living...I may be wrong though... :-?


 That's about right Drew they don't migrate to America or even Australia. NZ is reliant on farming its their main industry but they do protect and care about their native ducks. Some of the NZ native duck species are protected all year round including some species we are allowed to hunt here in Australia.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Hey duxbac, do they band any birds down under?


----------



## Duxbac (Feb 4, 2005)

Matt Jones said:


> Hey duxbac, do they band any birds down under?


I'm not sure about NZ, I doubt it though. I'm not aware of them ever banding ducks in Australia. Our game department is more into politics, all they ever do is make more and more rules to discourage duck hunters, so as developers can drain wet lands. While at the same time convincing the public they are concerned about conservation and the environment. In our neighbouring state of New South Wales they banned duck hunting all together within a couple of year the best duck habitat in Australia, Lake Cowal was turned into gold and copper mine.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

That is awful to hear. Wow, that really helps put things in perspective. To me it's just another piece of evidence proving that hunters are the greatest stewards wildlife has. Let's hope nothing like that ever happens in the U.S.

Oh wait, we'd still have the bunny huggers to look after wildlife and their habitats. :roll:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Skeet and his group shot 215 this weekend  !Man I would love to hunt New Zealand!Check out the pics on flocknockers.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

215! That's a lot of goose breasts for the grill. 

:run:


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

215... uke:


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

I just hope they aren't wasting all that meat, but if its legal im fine with them shooting the birds but i have no tolerance for people wasting the meat.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

If I killed that many, I'd be thinking,"Its gonna suck carrying these back to the truck."


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

from looking at that picture that guy looks pretty ****** off, like he just stuck one to they guy that brought those honkers over in the first place.


----------

